# Accidental Epi Injection



## spstarke (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi All, 

We've come across this a bunch and would like to know what others do in these cases:

PT comes in having stuck their thumb accidentally with an EpiPen while showing someone else how to use one. They're complaining of numbness in their thumb and say "it is turning white". The provider orders an injection of a vasodilator to the digit, and documents a diagnosis of "Accidental epinephrine injection to L thumb". 

How would *you* code such an instance (save E/M portion)?

Thanks. We appreciate your input!


----------



## eeccleston (Dec 24, 2012)

had simular incident,I used 971.2 and e855.5


----------



## kak6 (Dec 26, 2012)

i use 915.8, 971.2


----------



## pstmail@ymail.com (Aug 18, 2017)

*Pegthom*



kak6 said:


> i use 915.8, 971.2



With ICD 10 the actual EpiPen accidental injection is T44.5X1A


----------



## cdaniels36 (Aug 10, 2018)

*Accidental Epi Pen Injections*

HI ALL!!!
I have a kid who accidental poke himself with his mother Epi Pen. Went to ER and we where doing a follow up in the Office. How would I code this?


----------

